# Duran Duran tonight (Pics Added)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I am off to NY. I picked up tickets for Duran Duran so the Marnacious can drool over Simon for 2 hrs. Wish me luck. First time to see a show at the Seneca Casino, so I am interested in checking out that venue for future reference. :rockon:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Has Andy Taylor already left the band?

Who is his replacement?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He is out for sure, but the website does not indicate a replacement, only that they are going on without him. Was he an important one? I don't know. Marnacious is looking for Simon.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

They had Zappa's guitarist Warren Cuccurullo playing with them before Andy re-joined the band. Maybe he's back with them?

Let us know.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Duran Duran....will certain parts of the 80's never die!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are a few pics for those interested. The venue was not the greatest. It is essentially a big conference or dining hall. They use dinner chairs for seating and it's all on the floor. So for those short people, Like Marnacious.. it is not advisable. Especially for a band like thiis where people stood all night. Andy Taylor's replacement is Dom Brown. A session guitarist who has worked with Elton John and the Sugababes.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Two things about those pictures that I never would have imagined at a Duran Duran concert; 1) Mesa Road Kings, 2) the number of guys in the audience?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Correct on both accounts. As to point number two. Look closely at the raised hands and who do you think is buying the tickets and dinner? :banana:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

I sure enjoyed it. The dinner too Stones


----------

